# Regiment and SF popularity contest?



## KBar666 (Feb 14, 2018)

Ok this is a bit of loaded question, and hopefully one that is not out of line. 

However why does the Ranger Regiment always seems to be treated as like second fiddle in comparison to SF? I don't feel one is "better"....God not that argument...
Their purpose and mission is different, but both are SOF.
Yet in media and more importantly even the Army's own marketing SF is treated as like the end all be all? 

Is there a reason for this? Is it just cause SF litteraly has "Special" in the name? 

Anyways hopefully this question is too far off base, I know it's probably walking a fine line though.

Thanks


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 14, 2018)

Media lumps all SOF as Special Forces....don't sweat the small stuff


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 14, 2018)

Uh, second fiddle?  Second fiddle in what?

75th's Killed/captured more HVT's.
75th's the only unit to stop preventable combat death.
75th's not having a unit stood up to take their primary job they won't do because it's not fun.


----------



## KBar666 (Feb 14, 2018)

Maybe I should have been more specific.
My mistake.

I meant in terms of how they are looked at through the lens of the way the Army recruits, public eye etc. 
Too much attention is unwanted I'm sure, but what I'm getting at is why do they only seem to treat like SF are the only ones that do "cool guy" stuff. 

Ultimately I get that this is really not that important at all. Just my own curiosity.

But it is a discussion forum and it's just something I found a little odd.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 14, 2018)

KBar666 said:


> Maybe I should have been more specific.
> My mistake.
> 
> I meant in terms of how they are looked at through the lens of the way the Army recruits, public eye etc.
> ...



Are you an Army recruit? How did you come to the conclusion that Army recruits, or any other particular demographic hold this opinion?

I think it’s safe to say that no one looks sideways at the 75th Ranger Regiment.  @Ranger Psych is spot on with his comment about the 75th setting the standard for eliminating preventable combat death, and I don’t think you’ll find anyone in the Army—or the US military—who would dispute the fact that the 75th is our premiere direct action raid force.

Different SOF units have different missions and different strengths.  Understanding that is important.


----------



## KBar666 (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm currently working at obtaining an option 40. 
It's just the way the literature seems to be and the way they try to steer you. 
Even mentioning the different schools are more available to SF etc. 

As well just even general pieces of media.

In any event I can see this thread has started to go a little south. I wasn't intending drama. 
If a mod feels the need to remove or close this thread, totally understand.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 14, 2018)

KBar666 said:


> If a mod feels the need to remove or close this thread, totally understand.



I'm glad. <no sarcasm>

This is one of those threads that never stood a chance.  You held up well and answered everyone's questions like a pro. 

Good luck on your Option 40.

*- locked -*


----------

